# Sticky  Welcome to the INR8 Forums. Please Read.



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome to INR8. As the editor of this website and the Audi brand enthusiast site Fourtitude.com, I'm excited to welcome you to these forums. As I write this the site is just a few months old, and while our news and features are finding an audience, you can likely see by the threads in this forum that there could be more owner traffic amidst the ad posts by companies catering to R8 owners that are currently a much bigger part of the mix.

I've personally put a lot of time and effort into creating this website and making sure our news and features are up to date. If you appreciate what we've created here, perhaps you might find time to post a thread or respond to another on these pages.

I'm not new to forums. I know how they work. People tend to go where the discussion is most active. We're all drawn in by a crowd of like-passioned individuals, and when there are other established sites out there with very active forums, it is human nature to simply head that way.

Here's the thing. We're enthusiasts and we're committed to being a resource for R8 enthusiasts. There are no other sites out there catering to R8 owners and enthusiasts that are making the time or taking the effort to create that. We are and will continue to do so, but we can't do this in a vacuum.

For this website to exist freely for owners and enthusiasts of the Audi R8, we need to be able to sell ads to companies who cater to that audience. They won't come over on cool news and features alone. They're attracted by active owners, and that's one thing this forum is (at the moment) a bit short on.

If you like what we do and if you want to see this continue and grow, then please consider adding activity on our forum to part of your daily routine. Should you make that investment with us, I truly thank you for your commitment to INR8 and its long-term success.


----------

